# Chemi-pure



## robrcg333 (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi all, i am wondering if anyone has used or is using Chemi-pure/Chemi-pure Elite in their reef tank and how it has helped/or not. Asking before i give it a go. Rob


----------



## scubasteve247 (Jun 22, 2008)

great product, its basicly a high grade carbon which removes organics and dissolved waste from the water, its amazing how yellow our water really is after a couple weeks even with a skimmer, the chemi pure elite makes its white and clear as well as remove some phosphate


----------



## robrcg333 (Jun 20, 2008)

Cool ty Steve.


----------



## flricordia (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi. I am new to this site and would like to give my opinion on Chemi pur. I saw the thread as I was scanning to see what this site was all about. 
Though this is jsut my expericane with Chemi-pur, I have never noticed a difference between it and a good grade of carbon. Really, JIMO, I think Kent's reef carbon does a much better job then Chemi-pur, at least in reefs tanks. It does seem to work well in F/W tanks, but in reef tanks I have noticed when using it my corals do not open as fully as when it is not being used.
I am a believer in the Kent's pellet carbon. I drop a few pellets in bags with the rics and zoas I growout/sell and ship from time to time and have had nothing but great results with pple getting them and the zoas/rics opening right away, even with 2-3 day shipping. 
In the tank I will run a cup in a phosban reactor for a few days every couple weeks and it does great. When I have tryed the chemipur it seems, as I said before, that the zoas and rics do not open as fully.
But the chemi-pur bags are great for all kind of things. If you get flatworms and you have a sump you can use the fine-mesh bags, along with a small diam. syphon hose, for straining out the flatworms, even bubble algae and so on. I think chemipur in a reef tank is a waste of cash that could go toward someother expense, say a new coral, quality feed stufs or lighting replacements. JMO.


----------



## Future (Sep 13, 2008)

I tend to agree with ric on this, it always worked better in my FW as opposed to my SW tank. 

Sidenote:
Nice to see ya over here flricdia. I'm "Tomato Clown" from that other place..lol


----------



## flricordia (Nov 8, 2008)

Future said:


> I tend to agree with ric on this, it always worked better in my FW as opposed to my SW tank.
> 
> Sidenote:
> Nice to see ya over here flricdia. I'm "Tomato Clown" from that other place..lol


Same here.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

I think its a great product, removes quite a bit of impurities.


----------

